# Bartlett Tree



## Rob Shauger (Sep 2, 2002)

Anyone have an office in your area? I referr some work to a local office for some big trees and people complain that they are very exspensive. I have even heard rumors of lawsuits this year by a couple of colleges.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Sep 4, 2002)

yes i have an office in my area , they are an outstanding company as far as i am concerned. I did work with them for 3 years before taking the job that i have now. They train extensively and are on the cutting edge of new reasearch. I would still recommend them for jobs that you cant do , i still keep in contact with all my buddies that work for them.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 4, 2002)

They're here too, excellent co. Don't think it's possible to be too expensive in tree care, usually way too many cheap co's around is the problem.


----------



## TREETX (Sep 7, 2002)

I think you will notice that all of the "Old Companies" are more expensive. Ever think it is because the lowballing little companies can't stay afloat?

Offer a quality service, charge for what it is worth, reguardless of size.

Bartlett is new in Austin and seem to only do commercial work. I hear they are a stand up, knowledgeable group of people. Unlike Davey here.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> *I hear they are a stand up, knowledgeable group of people. Unlike Davey here. *


And here!.........


----------



## Rob Shauger (Sep 7, 2002)

*Bartlett*

I agree that they are a top notch company with many resources for sure. It comes down to educating the consumer on what they are getting and what the guy with no insurance or WC is actually doing for them. Around here it is hard to make the consumer understand.

I did not expect to here anything about Davey Tree in that manner, I dont have a local office. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## Reed (Sep 7, 2002)

Here too!!!!!

Even though Davey runs an exceptional disease path lab in Kent, Ohio, the crews I run across (they get a loarge portion of the right-of-way clearing around here) know jack about trees. Reminds me of the WalMart guy who works in autoparts. Ask him if he knows what 4 degree retard in a 36/1000 point gap for a 426 high compression will deliver...hell, ask him if they have 2" hitch balls - he wouldn't know.


----------



## TREETX (Sep 7, 2002)

My problem with Davey here is the attitude they have. Several times I have heard their sales guy refer to doing tree work the "Davey way". This from some ex-landscape co manager that got his ISA cert and is now an over night pro. Yet all the while he hasn't seen or touched a tree ever. I am sure they have some good guys there but here it seems like if they knew they knew nothing, they would know something. 

When bidding against Davey here for residential, I can match them dollar for dollar and always get the job. That is because this guy's unearned ego shines through.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 15, 2002)

They are butchers around here, just a couple examples: Top down a bradford pear 20 ft. then Cobra cable all the limbs together! Not only butchery but thievery too! Shaping/tipping/topping trees whatever you want to call it, cutting back every single tiny branch to shape like a bush is not proper tree pruning. A couple years ago I sent an email to their corp. office asking why a leading co. in the industry and one of the oldest and should be most respected would let their people do this kind of work. Got an email back saying they'll check into it and he was sure I have done the same kind of work too! Not , I learned the right way from the begining.


----------



## Reed (Sep 15, 2002)

It just tells me that bigger doesn't mean better. What a waste. 

Back in the olden days everyone aspired to finish school and go get a career at the big five. Life-long security, meaningful and rewarding work, contributions for advancement. 

Now everything's for sale, built-up in the books to look good or the name is cheapened (name-brand goods assembled overseas then marketed at Home Depot) and the lawyers and accountants and CEO's take their cut and split while the office workers shred the evidence. In the meantime the chief executive aligns with party politics to insure deregulation happens at the federal level so they can get away with more of the same and eventually gets elected by his peers so he can secure defense contracts to supply infrastructure to troops overseas protecting pipelines or powerplants in India. 

That "job" at the big company means little more than paycheck to paycheck, dismal prospects that consolidation, Chapter 11, or insider trading on false reports of finance will bring a pink slip eventually, and the work itself is cheapened, downsized, or reduced to distribution of goods formerly made here in the old fine American tradition of quality craftmanship and pride - now manufacturing of goods done in some Islamic sweatshop by kids starving to death. The goods themselves are cheap copies of stuff we grew-up depending on, now mostly stuff that no one really needs or if they do they buy it and it breaks and can't be fixed. 

Davey did great work in years past, the cheapening of this tradition simply tells me that they're cooking the books and getting ready to sell-out and move-on, not the hard working tree grunts, poor souls, but the tie-wearing M.B.A. carrying BMW driving politically aspiring jerks that wave the flag, get us to fight their wars, and get to church on Sunday not to ask forgiveness, but to seek authorization from a perpetuating myth edited to suit their needs. 

???? I miss America that was. I keep remembering that the man who designed the aerodynamics of the B-17 never made it past the 8th grade - the farthest most educated people in America could attend. Slide rules and pencils with erasers. 

We're a solid and creative bunch here, if we screw-up we get hurt, hurt someone else, or die. I don't think we're in any danger of having our professions exported to Manila anytime soon, but the big growing corporations like Davey who have the power in hand to reduce our numbers so we end-up on their payroll instead of our own, well, that's the America I think we're all being led to believe we need to die to defend and we unquestioningly obey the big boys who have yet to account for their own questionable past as directors and designers of the large Fortune 500. 

Bigness deosn't mean betterness. It only means a select few will become unbelievably rich. That's not efficiency, that's greed.


----------

